# Fake slate - repair or replace?



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

This roof is adjacent to a metal one I am helping install this week, as a sub; I am considering approaching its owner about repairing or replacing it. It appears to be some kind of synthetic slate going by the bottom edge clips; when I look closely I can find multiple tiles with exactly the same pattern. Its not a Britloc slate, though the size is similar.
Is it worth repairing or is it a candidate for a reroof? The slates look ok, though the flashing details are not good. Availability of replacement slates may decide its fate.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

They can be repaired, but I don't feel it's worth the cost and effort. Replace them with real slate. It's not too expensive either. Maybe $2K-$2,7K, or so a square.


----------



## caliroofer (Feb 15, 2011)

That looks like a Hardislate, pretty difficult to replace at that pitch. Go with new.


----------

